# Captain America



## Andrew Green (Mar 7, 2007)

NEW YORK     (AP) -- Captain America has undertaken his last mission - at least for now.
 The venerable superhero is killed in the issue of his namesake comic that hit stands Wednesday, the New York Daily News reported. On the new edition's pages, a sniper shoots down the shield-wielding hero as he leaves a courthouse.
 It ends a long run for the stars-and-stripes-wearing character, created in 1941. Over the years, some 210 million copies of Captain America comic books, published by New York-based Marvel Entertainment Inc., have been sold in 75 countries.


http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/C/CAPTAIN_AMERICA?SITE=PASCR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

A true American:asian:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 7, 2007)

Death in comic book terms means that he is taking a year off from superherodom.  I hope things work out well for the movie deal.  I would like to see Capt. in a film were he isn't wearing plastic ears like the last one.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 7, 2007)

Um, so now we're memorializing comic book characters? What's next, a thread in here for Bret Favre's career?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well we must remember those childhood dreams of becoming a super hero


----------



## Blindside (Mar 7, 2007)

We're talking about a guy who was entombed in an iceblock floating around the arctic ocean for decades, do you really think a sniper bullet is going to slow him down?


----------



## matt.m (Mar 7, 2007)

Captain America was the embodiment of the American Spirit and Heroism for a ton of kids.  I know, I was one of them.......The Red Skull, The Super Patriot.  Great villians for Cappy to beat down.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 7, 2007)

I will miss his stories.  Some of the best covers I have seen came from those comics.


----------



## zDom (Mar 7, 2007)

Sigh...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 7, 2007)

Bah, I am the biggest comic junkie that I know and every hero's death leads to his resurection in some way.  Just look at Capt America's sidekick Bucky.  Even he was brought back to life.
Also, Superman was killed ten years ago and brought back a year later.  Spiderman's uncle was semi-brought back.  Supergirl has been brought back a few different times.  Jason Todd (Robin number 2) was brought back as a villian (Hush) and we never thought that would happen.  Green Arrow and Hal Jordan are a few more biggies that came back from the afterlife.
Don't worry guys; he will be back soon or at least fairly soon.

AoG


----------



## Lisa (Mar 7, 2007)

Thread moved to the Rec. Room to generate a better response.

Lisa Deneka
MT Assist. Admin.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 7, 2007)

matt.m said:


> Captain America was the embodiment of the American Spirit and Heroism for a ton of kids. I know, I was one of them.......


 
Same here.  Even though many people called him the "Blue Boy Scout," I always admired him, whether it was Steve Rogers or Steve Rogers as Captain America (or the Captain for a while).  It wasn't the uniform and shield that made the man, it was the man that made the character.  



> The Red Skull, The Super Patriot. Great villians for Cappy to beat down.


 
Ironically, Cappy was literally fighting himself when he went against these guys.  After all, Johann Schmidt's consciousness (The Red Skull) was transferred into a body cloned from Steve Rogers, and John Walker (The Super Patriot) became Captain America for a while.  

Great storywriting, and regardless of the times, Cap was still Cap, and stayed true to his beliefs, even if he ended up losing popularity at some times.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 7, 2007)

Good old Cap has died before and come back so why not this time.  In fact, for a time there his series had been completely stop for some reason known only to Marvel.  He came back bigger and better than before.  This character is too iconic to keep down for long.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2007)

I quote Darth Vader... NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 8, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Same here. Even though many people called him the "Blue Boy Scout," I always admired him, whether it was Steve Rogers or Steve Rogers as Captain America (or the Captain for a while). It wasn't the uniform and shield that made the man, it was the man that made the character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I have met the true C.A. Fan, like myself.  I mean C.A. Was the greatest hero.....Him, his shield, and a Harley.  No Billion dollar car, No Flight, No Bullets bounce off me stuff.

And yeah, actually the first time Cap and S.P. fought it was outside a Springsteen concert.  They tried the black suit with C.A. for a while.....didn't fare well.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't read comics any more but I followed the Civil War series with my son (and posted about it here, with spoilers). That major series had Captain America and his team against Iron Man and his team to decide whether superheroes would be government agents or not. This is the final shot in that war.

We tried to find the comic after work yesterday but it had sold out. Hopefully we'll get it soon!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 11, 2007)

I still remember the "Captain America Must Die!" cover and of course Nomad stepping on his cape.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 15, 2007)

I got this mornings newspaper and right on the front page was a picture of Captain America!  This is Australia remember.  The death of this American icon has earned a full page write-up in the Canberra Times.  Isn't that something?


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I use to have the Promo copy of the video.
I remeber when He met the Pres. of U.S.!
The words were Gee wiz!
I did laugh & enjoy the great humor the movie had.
As a kid I realy like the film--minus the promo type on the film.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 15, 2007)

I was never REALLY into reading comics, but I really enjoyed Captain America.  Sad to see him go.  I wonder if it's for good?


----------



## Eternal White Belt (Mar 17, 2007)

This seems to be no more than a publicity stunt for the character.  There is a Captain America movie in the works, probably to be released next year.  This will, of course, generate more interest in the character.  It would not surprise me to see that Marvel has either a new Cap, or will resurrect the original in a new series, with plenty of other merchandising surrounding the movie's release.  Good marketing on Marvel's part.

If being blown out of the sky by a missile and subsequently frozen in a block of ice for over 20 years, until resurrected by Stan Lee and Cap's original creator Jack Kirby, can't kill ol' winghead, a single bullet doesn't stand a chance.  Have a nice rest Cap.  See you next year.


----------



## Drac (Mar 17, 2007)

Eternal White Belt said:


> There is a Captain America movie in the works, probably to be released next year


 
There IS one floating around out there...I found it about 5 years ago it was bad worse than the TV series ..I wish just ONCE when Marvel turns one of the characters in a movie that stick to the original story/orgin..Do you remember when they were holding auditions for a Broadway production of "Captain America"????


----------



## Eternal White Belt (Mar 18, 2007)

Drac said:


> There IS one floating around out there...I found it about 5 years ago it was bad worse than the TV series ..I wish just ONCE when Marvel turns one of the characters in a movie that stick to the original story/orgin..Do you remember when they were holding auditions for a Broadway production of "Captain America"????


 
I remember that one, even though I try not to.  The new one, however, is slated for release in 2009, not next year as previously thought.  The writer is David Self, who adapted Road to Perdition to the screen, and is also writing Marvel's Deathlok movie, to be released in 2008.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 18, 2007)

Deathlok was a favorite of mine!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 19, 2007)

Eternal White Belt said:


> This seems to be no more than a publicity stunt for the character. There is a Captain America movie in the works, probably to be released next year.


 
Just thought I would mention a few other movies that will be released soon.  The Flash and Wonder Woman will probably released this year.  Jake Gyllenhall looks like he will be playing Captain Marvel, probably next year or 2009.


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Jake Gyllenhall looks like he will be playing Captain Marvel, probably next year or 2009.


 
I wondered when they would get around to the Big Red Cheese..I've always been a Captain Marvel fan..If they do it correct it could rival Harry Potter..Ever seen the old black and white serial? Well done for its time...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> I wondered when the would get around to the Big Red Cheese..I've always been a Captain Marvel fan..If they do it correct it could rival Harry Potter..Ever seen the old black and white serial? Well done for its time...


 
Unfortunately no.  I have only seen the rather lame late seventies, early eighties TV series and the animated series.  I wonder if Captain Marvel has a similar curse to Superman.  Those who play the part never seem to amount to much afterwards, or go crazy.


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Unfortunately no. I have only seen the rather lame late seventies, early eighties TV series and the animated series. I wonder if Captain Marvel has a similar curse to Superman. Those who play the part never seem to amount to much afterwards, or go crazy.


 
I got mine on E-bay and it was cheap..I remember the 70's show and it was poor..Billy Batson and his Mentor traveling around in a motorhome that bore the Captain Marvel insignia on the front...Spare me..


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> I wonder if Captain Marvel has a similar curse to Superman. Those who play the part never seem to amount to much afterwards, or go crazy.


 
That is something to consider..George Reeves was murdered, Christopher Reeves dies way too early..The serial Superman Kirk Arlyn survived by doing bit parts..


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> That is something to consider..George Reeves was murdered, Christopher Reeves dies way too early..The serial Superman Kirk Arlyn survived by doing bit parts..


 
We will just have to see with the two new Supermans (the movie guy and the guy in Smallville).  It has made me think about Captain America though.  There have been three movies that I can recall and, apart from being disasters, the actors did not fair too well career-wise.  Maybe, just maybe...


----------



## Drac (Mar 20, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> We will just have to see with the two new Supermans (the movie guy and the guy in Smallville). It has made me think about Captain America though. There have been three movies that I can recall and, apart from being disasters, the actors did not fair too well career-wise. Maybe, just maybe...


 
Only time will tell..If the money is GOOD and you get a great contract , deal with it..Best to remembered for one roll than none at all..Everyone thought that Michael Keaton was going to be typcast for doing the first 2 Batman movies..


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm surprised that no one mentioned the yo-yo life and death cycle of Jean Grey. She's been dead what, five times now? Cap will be back sooner or later, but I imagine that first they'll have someone else in the role. Probably someone "grittier" or more "extreme". I can see it now, Cap on a skateboard, with a hat on backwards, his trunks riding low, and one pant leg rolled up to the knee, an I-pod built into his shield.

Now I've got to find a way to burn that image out of my head. Yick!


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2007)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> I'm surprised that no one mentioned the yo-yo life and death cycle of Jean Grey. She's been dead what, five times now? Cap will be back sooner or later, but I imagine that first they'll have someone else in the role. Probably someone "grittier" or more "extreme". I can see it now, Cap on a skateboard, with a hat on backwards, his trunks riding low, and one pant leg rolled up to the knee, an I-pod built into his shield.


 
God forbid...



			
				Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Now I've got to find a way to burn that image out of my head. Yick!


 
Same here..


----------

